# Can't decide between Se or Ne



## Cmart (Oct 17, 2013)

@AverOblivious
Yea I can identify with infp, just not the whole "Infps are incredibly sensitive individuals and are easily offended." 
I'm not that sensitive and generally it's hard to find something that will offend me. Which seems to be a pretty big part of Infp descriptions, otherwise though, yea, maybe.


----------

